# Look Out!!



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

National Park Service News Release
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: DATE: November 20, 2006
CONTACT: 252-473-2111 ext. 148

Cape Hatteras National Seashore Negotiated Rulemaking
and ORV Planning Process Update

Superintendent Mike Murray announced plans for Cape Hatteras National
Seashore to host a two-day training workshop on “Participating in the
Negotiated Rulemaking Process” scheduled for February 8 and 9, 2007. The
workshop will be held on the Outer Banks, exact location to be determined,
and will be open to the public as well as to the proposed candidates for
Members and Alternates serving on the off-road vehicle (ORV) negotiated
rulemaking committee. The National Park Service (NPS) is working with a
team of professional mediators from the Consensus Building Institute /
Resolve to develop the workshop agenda. The workshop will be open to the
public and will involve no committee work or decision-making. More
information about the workshop agenda, meeting location and time, and other
logistics will be forthcoming as the dates for the workshop approach.

NPS has prepared a draft Notice of Intent to Proceed with Negotiated
Rulemaking in the Federal Register, which is expected to be published some
time after the New Year begins. The Notice of Intent will provide a final
opportunity for public comment on the proposed rulemaking process,
committee members, and the committee’s purpose. NPS has also prepared a
draft Notice of Intent to begin the Off-Road Vehicle (ORV) Management Plan
and Environmental Impact Statement process. This Notice will also likely
be published after the New Year begins and will be followed by a round of
public scoping meetings.

“The February workshop and the Federal Register notices are important
preliminary steps to proceeding with initiating the long range ORV
management plan and the negotiated rulemaking process,” said Superintendent
Murray. “The Park Service and stakeholders alike are eager to move forward
with finding long term solutions to our ORV management and related
resources protection issues. These steps represent tangible progress
toward that goal.”

After the February negotiated rulemaking workshop, the National Park
Service intends to hold a second workshop later in the spring at which time
the stakeholders can share information with each other on the many aspects
of off-road driving in the Park, from socio-economic to ecological to
regulatory and statutory frameworks. The second workshop will be scheduled
after the February event.

-NPS-


----------

